

Mozilla Pushing Updates to 3.6 Users Today - melling
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-57335365-264/mozilla-pushes-firefox-fuddy-duddies-toward-the-future/?tag=cnetRiver

======
nodata
Good news for Red Hat 5 users - it works! Previously if you wanted to download
the binary version of Firefox from Mozilla it wouldn't run due to a dependency
on a newer version of glibc.

